# servus



## bonzai (19 Mai 2008)

servus
ich wollt mich bloß mal vorstellen denn ich bin neu hier

bonzai


----------



## Tokko (19 Mai 2008)

Freut mich das du dich vorstellst bonzai.



 on Board, und viel Spaß beim stöbern, gucken etc..... 

Solltest du Fragen haben wenden dich bitte an einen Mod oder schreibe einfach in den Help Bereich.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (19 Mai 2008)

Ja auch von mir Herzlich wilkommen an Board und viel spaß!:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (19 Mai 2008)

Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an 

Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## mjw (19 Mai 2008)

Hey! Das nenn ich mal Einstand!!

An dieser Stelle nochmals "DANKE" für dein "Einstandsbild" und natürlich auch ein
herzliches Willkommen von mir.
Genieß also die Zeit bei uns und hab das was dir die Kollegen schon gewünscht haben: SPASS!

Gruß mjw


----------



## Katzun (19 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen bonzai


----------



## 111333555 (19 Mai 2008)

Peace my brother^^

ne herzlich Wllkommen in der Irrenanstalt, achne das war ja wo ich herkam


----------



## Altair1982 (20 Mai 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Team. Viel Spaß und viele lekkere Frauen!


----------



## mark lutz (20 Mai 2008)

tagchen auch und viel spass hier


----------

